# There Are No Secrets



## 7starmantis (Jul 18, 2003)

Anyone read this book by Wolfe Lowenthal? "There are no secrets". 
Amazing book, amazing read, amazing man. If you haven't read it, you should. I don't study Taiji as much as my Kung Fu but the principles are the same. This book blew my mind, I just read it over and over and over.
Anyone care to comment on the book?

7sm


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 18, 2003)

Excellent book, well written in a very approachable style.  I recommend his follow-up book, "Gateway to the Miraculous" even more.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 21, 2003)

Yes, both are amazing books, I can't believe that this thread is not inundated by all the TC people who have read and loved that book. I found it extremely insightful and well written. I love how the professor used little "one-liners" to get a point across. How he spoke of push hands and how it has become so polluted by competitions and such. 
I go over what he said about lettin your ego die in order to progress. Especially when I'm playing with a beginner who is very tight and seems to be winning, I repeat, "It's better to be pushed 100 times than to push 1,000".

7sm


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 5, 2003)

Man, I just took another look at this book. Its amazing! It applies SO much to both my taiji and my kung fu. My chi sao benefits tremendously from readin gthis book and applying it.

7sm


----------



## East Winds (Oct 11, 2003)

Another truly inspiring read is "Tai Chi Training in China (Masters, Teachers and Coaches). by Howard Thomas.

An English Tai Chi teachers journey and search for a Master in China.

It lays many of the myths about Taiji in China to rest!!

Best wishes

Alistair Sutherland


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 20, 2003)

Iron and Silk is an awesome one, but it focuses more on the story than the MA of it, but its an awesome book as well.
About an English teachers journey.

7sm


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Oct 21, 2003)

"Steal My Art" isn't bad either.  Mostly stories of T.T. Liang, but some Taiji info comes through.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 21, 2003)

I had read there are no secrets many years ago when i was dabbling in Tai chi and i enjoyed it. This is a good reminder for me to pick it up. dust it off, and read it again!


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stickarts _
> *I had read there are no secrets many years ago when i was dabbling in Tai chi and i enjoyed it. This is a good reminder for me to pick it up. dust it off, and read it again! *



Don't forget Gateway to the Miraculous, just as good, a little deeper though.

7sm


----------

